# Wie ernstzunehmend sind Bescheide der RegTP?



## dvill (18 April 2004)

Der Bescheid der RegTP über die Rücknahme der Registrierung von 25.000 Dialern lässt eine Frage offen, wie nämlich der Verbraucher die Nicht-Zahlungspflicht konkret wahrnimmt. Hier fehlt der explizite Zusatz, dass die Rechnungslegung verboten sei. Ist dies implizit enthalten oder müssen hier tatsächlich die Verbraucher selbst die Rechnungen kontrollieren?

Es spricht einiges für die erste Variante. Dem Rechnungsersteller ist dieser Vorgang sicherlich bekannt und er wird nicht ohne weiteres Rechnungen schreiben dürfen für Leistungen, von denen allgemein bekannt ist, dass sie für den Verbraucher nicht zahlungspflichtig sind.

Andererseits ist bei diesen besonderen Diensten auch sonst einiges so, wie man es normalerweise nicht erwarten würde. Daher würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es anders praktiziert würde. Dann müssten aber die betroffenen Verbraucher erst einmal in den Besitz dieser Information kommen. Diese Information wird in Fachzirkeln ausgetauscht, erreicht aber heute nicht den betroffenen Personenkreis in nennenswertem Umfang.

Die Drückerkreise scheinen genau auf diesen Effekt zu setzen. Die Dialerangebote mit rückgenommenen Registrierung sind teilweise unverändert im Markt aktiv. Welchen Sinn soll das nun haben? Dürfen seriöse Geschäftsleute weiter Dialer einsetzen, wenn ihnen bekanntermaßen die Registrierungen entzogen würden?

Ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Registrierung ist eine Erklärung über die Gesetzmäßigkeit des Dialers und des Angebots. Wer wissentlich ein ungesetzliches Zahlungsmittel einsetzt, erfüllt sicherlich nicht das Gesetz.

Insbesondere würde dies gelten, wenn hier damit spekuliert würde, dass die betroffenen Verbraucher ohnehin nicht bemerken würden, dass sie die Rechnung nicht bezahlen müssten und eine Rechnungslegung einfach weiter erfolgen würde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (18 April 2004)

Gemäß § 43b Abs. 5 TKG hängt die Zahlungspflicht von der Registrierung ab. Wird die Registrierung aufgehoben, besteht keine Zahlungspflicht.

Ein Verbot der Abrechnung ergibt sich somit aus dem Gesetz und muss nicht explizit erwähnt werden.


----------



## dvill (18 April 2004)

Das wäre die wünschenswerte Klarheit. Aber warum bleiben dann diese fürwahr kostenlosen Zugangstools online?

Es bedeutet auch einiges für das Innenverhältnis der Mitverdiener. Die erfolgreichen Werbedrücker bekommen mehr als die Hälfte des Umsatzes. Arbeiten die heute für lau?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ...müssen hier tatsächlich die Verbraucher selbst die Rechnungen kontrollieren?


Jurist hat m. E. n. Recht - eigentlich braucht niemand für die Anwendung der eingesetzten Dialer bezahlen. Aber in der Praxis muss jeder Endkunde seinem Telefonanbieter (T-Com, Arcor usw.) erst erklären, warum er keine Zahlungsverpflichtung hat und damit der Rechung widersprechen. Das ist zwar eigentlich nur ein Einzeiler, in dem der Betroffene schreibt, dass der Dialer keine gültige Registrierung in der Datenbank der RegTP hat, stellt aber die meisten User vor ein großes Problem - es hat sich noch lange nicht überall herum gesprochen, wie mit Dialeranwendungen und -Abrechnungen umzugehen ist.

Die RegTP selbst erklärt bereits irgendwo auf ihrer Website lediglich die Daten zur Verfügung zu stellen - eine Unterstützung bei der zivilen Auseinandersetzung wird prinzipiell nicht gewährt. Die RegTP greift nicht in die Forderungssache ein, da es angeblich nicht ihre Aufgabe ist. Der Endkunde ist gezwungen, die Forderung selbst zu bereinigen.

Im Übrigen war mein Posting in einem anderen Thread auch mit diesem Tenor zu verstehen:





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## News (18 April 2004)

> Die Dialerangebote mit rückgenommenen Registrierung sind teilweise unverändert im Markt aktiv.



Ein paar ja (wie die allseits bekannte Malseite), aber die wichtigsten "Cash-Cows" scheinen inzwischen auf andere Dialer umgestellt worden zu sein - z.B. die angeblichen P2P-Portale. So zumindest mein Eindruck nach kurzem Herumsurfen.


----------



## Rex Cramer (18 April 2004)

@News: Da wo´s möglich ist, haben´s die PP-Betreiber wahrscheinlich von alleine gemacht, weil man den Aussagen der Berliner ja nicht trauen kann.

Nach der ersten roten Karte im Oktober letzten Jahres hat man bei Mainpean / Intexus ja ähnlich reagiert. Bis zum ausdrücklichen Verbot der Rechnungslegung hat man das einfach alles ignoriert.

Bei Online-Ideas mit dem schönen rechtskonformen (bis vor kurzem) registrierten Dialer fischt man jetzt auch lieber im Trüben:

Pressemeldung vom 8.04.2004: Antivir Personal Edition unzulässig
Aktuell verwendeter Dialer in der RegTP-Datenbank

Damit liegt auf der Hand, wie weit die Seriösität dieser Geschäftsleute geht. Die Drohgebärden gegen die Regulierungsbehörde im MP-Newsletter der KW16 sind inzwischen auch einem anderen Text gewichen. Man konzentriert sich lieber auf (nichtregistrierte) Bonuspower. Der nächste logische Schritt kann nur das Verbot der Rechnungslegung sein. Dann wird Intexus vorm Verwaltungsgericht klagen und doch wieder einen Rückzieher machen, weil soooo dolle Rechtssicherheit möchte man dann doch lieber nicht und es wird eine schöne Pressemeldung rausgegeben: Schließlich funktioniert die Zusammenarbeit der noch zu gründenden Schwesternfirma mit der RegTP so toll, dass man dieses tolle Verhältnis nicht unnötig mit einem Verwaltungsgerichtsurteil oder gar Rechtssicherheit belasten möchte.
IM GN-Hausforum steht darüber auch nichts zu lesen, die Taktik scheint aber ähnlich zu sein: Man will erst gar nicht darüber diskutieren, um die rechtliche Position nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

*Telekom storniert erst nach Rechtskraft des Bescheides*

Hallo,

Nach Auskunft der Telekom werden die streitigen Verbindungen erst storniert, wenn es eine rechtskräftige Entscheidung über den Widerruf gibt. Bis dahin werden die Forderungen erstmal ausgesetzt. 

ISt das ok. Schließlich hat die RegTP doch die sofortige Vollziehung angeordnet.

MfG

Risbo1


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Mai 2004)

Der Widerruf der Registrierungen *ist* derzeit rechtskräftig. Deswegen steht es ja auch so in der Datenbank. Wenn allerdings die Auffassung der Telekom zum selben Ergebnis führt, dann sollte man sich darum nicht streiten. Insbesondere für die, die noch nicht bezahlt haben, spielt das wohl keine Rolle.

Wahrscheinlich geht es aber darum, eine Aufrechnungswelle zu verhindern, weil die Intexus-Dialer unter den eigenen Forderungen der Telekom abgerechnet werden/wurden.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Der Widerruf der Registrierungen *ist* derzeit rechtskräftig. Deswegen steht es ja auch so in der Datenbank.



Die Telekom ist ja der Auffassung, dass der Widerruf nicht rechtskräftig ist. Konsequenz wäre dann ja, dass bis zu einer rechtskräftigen Entscheidung Jahre vergehen könnten. 

Die Datenbank sagt: Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig

Wenn jetzt also Intexus und Co. Widerspruch eingelegt haben, dann ist der Widerruf eben noch nicht rechtskräftig. 

Die Frage ist: Wie behandelt das die Telekom? Hat jemand schon eine Stornierung erreichen können?


----------



## Risbo1 (7 Mai 2004)

*Widerruf rechtskräftig?*

So, hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet. Voriges Posting war von mir.
MfG


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Mai 2004)

Risbo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom ist ja der Auffassung, dass der Widerruf nicht rechtskräftig ist. Konsequenz wäre dann ja, dass bis zu einer rechtskräftigen Entscheidung Jahre vergehen könnten.



Die Telekom vertritt diese Auffassung, weil ein Großteil der nicht registrierten Dialer über die eigenen 09009-Nummern abgerechnet wurden und werden. In dem Moment, wo Du die Rücknahme in der Datenbank einsehen kannst, ist sie rechtskräftig. Wäre das nicht der Fall, würde es überhaupt nicht in der Datenbank zu lesen stehen und die Mehrwertverdiener würden wegen Geschäftsschädigung Sturm laufen.

Rechts- und bestandskräftig wird sie entweder, wenn nach einer 4-wöchigen Frist niemand der Rücknahme widersprochen hat oder die Entscheidung durch ein Urteil bestätigt wurde.


----------



## Risbo1 (7 Mai 2004)

Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei oder meinen das gleiche. 8) 

im übrigen stimmt das so nicht ganz. Nur weil es in der Datenbank steht ist es doch noch nicht rechtskräftig. Du sagst ja selber dass dies erst nach 4 Wochen usw. so ist, wenn kein Widerspruch eingelegt wurde.

Ist irgendjemanden bekannt, ob gegen den Widerruf der Dialer Widerspruch eingelegt wurde? 

MfG


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Mai 2004)

Risbo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil es in der Datenbank steht ist es doch noch nicht rechtskräftig. Du sagst ja selber dass dies erst nach 4 Wochen usw. so ist, wenn kein Widerspruch eingelegt wurde.



Schreibe ich gegen eine Wand? Genau das sage ich nicht. Die Rücknahme ist rechts- aber noch nicht bestandskräftig.


----------



## Risbo1 (7 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Rechts- und bestandskräftig wird sie entweder, wenn nach einer 4-wöchigen Frist niemand der Rücknahme widersprochen hat oder die Entscheidung durch ein Urteil bestätigt wurde.



Du schreibst nicht gegen die Wand, haudraufundschluss  :-? 

Jetzt mal zurück zur eigendlichen Frage, egal ob nun rechts- oder bestandskräftig. Ich will ja nur wissen, ob schon jemand diesbezüglich eine Stornierung der Forderungen erreichen konnte. Ich konnte das bisher nicht. Lediglich Stundung. Die Forderungen werden nicht angemahnt, bestehen aber vorerst weiter, bis zur abschließenden Klärung. 

MfG


----------



## yuppi (8 Mai 2004)

Risbo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal zurück zur eigendlichen Frage, egal ob nun rechts- oder bestandskräftig. Ich will ja nur wissen, ob schon jemand diesbezüglich eine Stornierung der Forderungen erreichen konnte. Ich konnte das bisher nicht. Lediglich Stundung. Die Forderungen werden nicht angemahnt, bestehen aber vorerst weiter, bis zur abschließenden Klärung.
> 
> MfG



Genauso handhabt es die Telekom bei mir momentan auch mit dem schon von mir beglichenen Betrag von 118.54 € .  Da sie mir den Betrag nicht komplett zurückzahlen können bis das bestandskräftig ist, wie sie sagen, halte ich vorerst die Telekombeträge meiner Telefonrechnung zurück , überweise nur kosten von Carrier, so wurde mir das zumindest von meiner Buchungsstelle angeboten, bis die 118,54€ komplett sind.  

Warum die Telekom das so macht, ist mir allerdings auch ein Rätsel, weil wie haudraufundschluss ja schon sagte es eigentlich schon rechtskräftig ist. Aber gut ich werde mich deswegen nicht mit der Telekom rumstreiten, solange ich irgendwie mein Geld wieder bekomme bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Mai 2004)

Neue Theorie:

Die Rücknahme ist rechtskräftig und sofort vollziehbar. Hintergrund: Die Dialerjungens sollen nicht bis zur Bestandskraft oder gar einem noch späteren Urteil noch kräftig einziehen dürfen.

Die DTAG hingegen als Gelddurchschleifer müsste ja ggf.
eine Position einbuchen (auf Rechnung schreiben),
wieder ausbuchen ("stornieren"),
nach Bestandskraft gegenteiliger Entscheidung (immerhin denkbar) wieder einbuchen ...
Da ist vorerst eine Stundung der Forderung einfacher und pragmatischer, oder?

Nicht berücksichtigt sind hier außerdem die bereits vollzogenen (internen) Zahlungswege und Erstattungen, von denen wir User ja ohnehin nix mitbekommen ...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Risbo1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Beitrag ist schon etwas älter, aber er beinhaltet einen m.E. sehr wichtigen Punkt.

Rechtskräftig & Bestandskräftig.

Ich sehe das so.

Die Rücknahme der Registrierung ist Rechtskräftig, mit dem Tag der Rücknahme.

Die Rücknahme der Registrierung ist aber noch nicht Bestandskräftig, kann also jederzeit aufgehoben werden.

Aber nur weil etwas noch nicht Bestandskräftig (auf Dauer so) ist, weil noch Widerspruchsfristen einzuhalten sind, hebt es doch keinesfalls die Rechtskräftigkeit einer behördlichen Entscheidung auf.

Ich denke, daß das der Punkt ist, wo man einhaken soll, denn ganz offensichtlich werden doch hier mit Wortspielchen die Geschädigten in die Irre geführt.

Stefan


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2004)

So verstehe ich das auch. Bei der strittigen Forderung sollte die T-Com auf die Rechtskraft verwiesen werden und so lange die Bestandsfähigkeit noch nicht gesichert ist, darum gebeten werden, gefälligst die Rechtsfähigkeit des Registrierungsentzuges (keine Zahlungsverpflichtung) zu akzeptieren. Sollte später, in der vierwöchigen Widerspruchsphase, vor einem LG entscheiden werden, dass die Rechtskraft aufgehoben wird, dann könnte man die Zahlungsverpflichtung erneut verhandeln.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Mai 2004)

@ StefanH


Einige juristische Definitionen.


*Bestandskräftig* ist ein Bescheid, wenn er unanfechtbar geworden ist, weil innerhalb der Widerspruchsfrist kein Widerspruch eingelegt worden ist bzw. ein eingelegter Widerspruch zurückgenommen wurde.

*Rechtskräftig* meint das Gleiche bezeiht sich immer auf ein Urteile eines Gerichts, also die Frist für Rechtsmittel (Berufung, Revison) verstrichen  oder nicht möglich bzw. eingelegt und dann zurückgenommen.

Davon zu unterscheiden ist die *Wirksamkeit*. Ein Bescheid ist wirksam,  wenn er erlassen ist. Er kann durch Widerspruch angefochten bzw. wenn die Behörde dem Widerspruch nicht abhilft, durch Urteil beseitigt werden, falls er rechtswidrig war. Bis zum aufhebenden Widerspruch bescheid bzw. Urteil ist er wirksam.

Derzeit ist die Aufhebung der Registrierung wirksam, aber noch nicht bestandskäftig.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

Ich sags ja. Da werden Wortspielchen mit den Geschädigten getrieben. 

Ich kann ja in gewissem Maße noch verstehen, daß die TK von einer Forderung nicht gleich ablässt, wenn es um eine Frage wie die Rücknahme der Registriereun wegen fehlender Wegwurfsperre, geht.

Aber im Fall Easybilling/Matlock geht es um Betrug. Und da ich selbst Geschädigter bin, weiß ich genau, daß sich dieser Betrug auch nicht aus der Welt reden lässt.

Also echt mal. Gelten für Firmen, in der Größenordnung der TK, Paragraphen wie §261 und §263 nicht mehr?


----------



## Bonnifaz (9 Mai 2004)

Wenn wir hier gerade über Paragraphen reden, wie sieht es dann in dem Fall mit dem § 257 StGB aus? Schließlich versucht man doch mit aller Gewalt das Geld einzutreiben. Ein Teil wird behalten, der Rest muss doch weitergegeben werden. Werden so nicht Vorteile einer Tat gesichert?

B.


----------

